# Gaming am TV per HDMI-Kabel nur mit 30 fps



## iDGames (10. Oktober 2020)

Hab heute meinen Laptop (XMG Fusion 15) per HDMI Kabel an meinen Fernseher ( LG 75UK6200PLB ) angeschlossen. Das klappt soweit grundsätzlich und mit dem "Spielemodus" vom Fernseher gibt's auch kaum Input Lag. Leider komme ich nicht dahinter, warum ich beim Spielen nur auf 30 fps komme - ohne Anschluss an den Fernseher geht da mehr.

Der Laptop hat nativ 1080p @144 Hz mit HDMI 2.0, der Fernseher 4k @60 Hz mit HDMI 2.0 (und das HDMI-Kabel kann auch 60 Hz). Sowohl in den Einstellungen von Windows als auch in denen von NVIDIA kann ich sehen, dass durch Verbinden mit dem HDMI-Kabel automatisch der TV korrekt auf 1080p @60 Hz gesetzt wird. Trotzdem zeigt mir die fps-Anzeige von Steam im Spiel nur 30 fps an und es fühlt sich auch dementsprechend an.

In den Einstellungen vom Fernseher finde ich auch keine weiteren Möglichkeiten, aber laut Anzeigeeinstellungen von Windows und NVIDIA sollten Signal und Bildschirm eh korrekt auf 1080p @60 Hz laufen.

An was könnte das noch liegen?


----------



## NBLamberg (10. Oktober 2020)

Dein Fernseher unterstützt laut Anleitung nur 30 Hz, schau mal hier rein. Bedienungsanleitung


----------



## iDGames (10. Oktober 2020)

NBLamberg schrieb:


> Dein Fernseher unterstützt laut Anleitung nur 30 Hz, schau mal hier rein. Bedienungsanleitung











						LG 75“ UHD 4K TV | LG Schweiz
					

Erhalten Sie Informationen über LG 75UK6200PLB. Finden Sie Bilder, Rezensionen und technische Daten für LG 75UK6200PLB 75“ UHD 4K TV




					www.lg.com
				




Native Bildwiederholfrequenz des Panels: 50Hz
HFR: 2K: HDMI (60Hz)

Was lese ich falsch? Wieso 30 Hz?


----------



## NBLamberg (10. Oktober 2020)

Das mag alles sein, das ändert Nichts daran, weil unter Maximale Auflösung: HDMI-PC sind deine 30Hz aufgeführt die Du erwähnst. Leider zählt auch der Laptop unter PC und nicht DTV


----------



## iDGames (10. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo sind da 30 Hz bei 1080p?


----------



## NBLamberg (10. Oktober 2020)

Sorry habe überlesen das Du 1080P meinst, hast Du mal die 120Hz versucht?
Wenn nicht hier hat Einer ein ähnliches Problem 55"-4K-LG-TV an PC zeigt bei 1080p immer nur 30 fps!?
Mein Samsung 4K zeigt auch immer die 4096x2160 an, selbst wenn ich in Windows 800x600 übernehme habe ich immer die 4K@60Hz anliegen


----------

